# Box Construction



## weirdwilbur (Dec 4, 2009)

It's a 14" x 20" bookcase of 1" x 12" straight grain fir. It will live on an indoor table. My plan is to drill and dowel the exterior corners which have been cut to 45 degrees. The mating surfaces are bare wood. They were taped to protect them from the stain.
What kind of glue should I use?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Wood glue is what you should use. I prefer to use titebond II glue for all my woodworking projects.


----------



## weirdwilbur (Dec 4, 2009)

Well that's certainly simple.. I even have a bottle in inventory. Thank you so much for your quick reply.


----------

